# Wow, hope she makes another month!



## mdavenport0121 (Aug 21, 2013)

My girl is due, earliest on October 18. She was put with the buck on May 21. Still four weeks away and she is huge. No udder development yet though.


----------



## chicken pickin (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow she is huge She looks like shes ready to burst. I hope she and the kids do well over the next month and she delivers them smoothly. She is a very pretty goat by the way what breed is she?


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks like someone is getting quads


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah that girl is huge! She's got a baseball team in there!


----------



## woodsie (Aug 21, 2013)

WOWZA!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Aug 21, 2013)

She's high percentage boer. She had twins last fall. This is what she looked like just four days before she had her twins. Thanks for the compliment. I got her June 2012. She was in bad shape when I got her, I thought she might honestly die. A good worming, vaccination and feed got her in really good shape. I haven't wormed her since last July and she is one of my better parasite resistant girls. When I bought her, I also bought a huge red headed boer that was a former show project. I got both girls for $180. I was worried when I first bought them because they were poor looking. Turned out to be a heck of a deal! 

Question, if she does have more than 2, will I need to bottle feed? I've never had more than 2.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 22, 2013)

Good lord... she only had two that time? You might only get two then. Does she have mega babies?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 22, 2013)

mdavenport0121 said:
			
		

> She's high percentage boer. She had twins last fall. This is what she looked like just four days before she had her twins. Thanks for the compliment. I got her June 2012. She was in bad shape when I got her, I thought she might honestly die. A good worming, vaccination and feed got her in really good shape. I haven't wormed her since last July and she is one of my better parasite resistant girls. When I bought her, I also bought a huge red headed boer that was a former show project. I got both girls for $180. I was worried when I first bought them because they were poor looking. Turned out to be a heck of a deal!
> 
> Question, if she does have more than 2, will I need to bottle feed? I've never had more than 2.
> 
> http://i1281.photobucket.com/albums/a512/davenportgoats/Granny/Granny2012_Dec19_3_zps36faccba.jpg


You can't really go by their size to tell if they are having two, three, or 4

Will you have to bottle feed if she has more than two?  Hopefully not.  That is one of the characteristics you would judge the quality of a doe by,  her ability to dam raise 3 or 4 kids.  I think that's particularly true with meat breeds.

Our girl Coleus had quads this year and she supported them.  Now you will usually see more dominant kids, so you have to make sure the runt is getting proper nutrition.  We weaned two first to give the other two more time.  Then we weaned a 3rd who was a buckling.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Aug 23, 2013)

AshleyFishy said:
			
		

> Good lord... she only had two that time? You might only get two then. Does she have mega babies?


 I just got the craziest mental picture!  Thinking of all those campy, old Godzilla movies where Godzilla goes against big moths, dinosaurs, etc.  Why not a 22-story boer kid?  I'd watch it!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Sep 17, 2013)

Still waiting. Tomorrow marks 150 days since I put her with the buck. She hasn't started bagging up much more than what the pictures show. I'm sure she will go from one day with no udder to a balloon the next day.


----------



## Hardy&Healthy (Sep 18, 2013)

Do you know how / have you measured her 'softening' (in the croup area)? I find it very reliable! Especially in comparison to udder guessing (as some does will get their udder 4 weeks before kidding, while others not until after the kids are born). I can explain 'how to' if you need help.

As for her size/belly, some does (just as human women) "have all the luck"... Getting to keep their girly figures all the way through pregnancy; and/or snapping right back to their size 1 jeans and wash board abs after the kids are born. While some of us, well, we are just never the same; and only left with dreams of having abs ("hu-rumph"). Hmmm, for some reason I'm feeling a little down now... Where's that cheesecake?


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Sep 18, 2013)

I haven't tried feeling for ligs. The buck is in rut and doesn't like me getting to close to any of the girls back end. I've got 4 girls in the pen over that are about 8-9 months old and he is going crazy. On another note, I have another one that looks like she could go in the next few days. Her udder had gotten a lot bigger in the last two days and she is one that doesn't bag up to far in advance.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Sep 19, 2013)

Good luck!  Be sure to post pics of the babies.  Lol - given how huge your girl was last month, wouldn't mind seeing a more recent pic of her either.  Is she even able to move around much right now, or is all the weight keeping her down?


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am intrigued by this thread.  I really want to hear how she did and see these babies!!  Hope all went well!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Oct 15, 2013)

She's still pregnant. I keep thinking any day. Her udder is huge now!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Missy (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## lovinglife (Oct 17, 2013)

We need new pictures, bet she is gigantic!


----------



## Missy (Oct 17, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> We need new pictures, bet she is gigantic!


X2


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sorry, don't have current pictures. She really hasn't gotten much bigger in the belly, but her udder is huge!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Oct 22, 2013)

As of October 22. The original picture is from August 21.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like she's ready to pop!!!  You have kids yet?


----------



## Missy (Oct 29, 2013)

Waiting for updates!   She has go have gone/or is going soon by now!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Oct 29, 2013)

you'd think she'd hurry up and have those kids for all of us who are waiting to see them!!!!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Nov 1, 2013)

Still waiting.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 2, 2013)

and we are waiting with you!!


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Amarisus (Nov 6, 2013)

Did she have them yet?


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 7, 2013)

the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Nov 7, 2013)

still waiting.


----------



## Missy (Nov 9, 2013)

How could you possibly be still waiting? She is going to pop out a football team!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Nov 9, 2013)

She's in labor!! She's away from the yerd, has amber goo hanging from her girl parts to the ground and is making a terrible noise.


----------



## chicken pickin (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh yay so exciting. I hope the birth goes well for you and her. Cant wait to hear all the details and see the pics. I feel like everyone has been waiting to see her babies for so long. You must be overly excited.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

hoping all goes well!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Nov 9, 2013)

They are here! She only had two. One buck, black head, and one doe, red head. The doe is nice sized. Hopefully I can get better pictures tomorrow when we have some day light. I was going to sale all the kids this season, but I may have to keep the girl.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Nov 10, 2013)

Yea, congrats!


----------



## chicken pickin (Nov 10, 2013)

They look wonderful, so cute! So glad she finally had them. Cant wait for more pics of them. CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats!!!! It is about time!!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## Amarisus (Nov 10, 2013)

Yay! They are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## NaturesPace (Nov 10, 2013)

Congrats! I would like to know their weights.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Nov 10, 2013)

Well here comes a week or so of bottle feeding. I went out at noon today and they had not eaten. The girl's teat was still plugged. Got several ounces out of her. The kids have trouble eating out of her because her teats are so low to the ground. They were trying just not close enough. I had to bottle feed her last kids too and then about a week or so later when they got stronger I got them on the mom. The girl is quite a bit larger than the boy. Right now she (the kid) kind of has a messed up back leg. I'm hoping it will fix over time.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 10, 2013)

YAY!!!!  Have been following this, sure there were 4 in there!  Congrats!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 10, 2013)

mdavenport0121 said:


> Well here comes a week or so of bottle feeding. I went out at noon today and they had not eaten. The girl's teat was still plugged. Got several ounces out of her. The kids have trouble eating out of her because her teats are so low to the ground. They were trying just not close enough. I had to bottle feed her last kids too and then about a week or so later when they got stronger I got them on the mom. The girl is quite a bit larger than the boy. Right now she (the kid) kind of has a messed up back leg. I'm hoping it will fix over time.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 10, 2013)

Thats what happened with one of my ewes this year. Her udder was so full and she has long teats and her lambs were having trouble finding them. I didnt want to bottle feed them so two times a day I went out and stuck them on their moms teats for a couple minutes until their bellies were full. They only ate twice a day; everytime I went out their bellies were sunken in. I think they werw about a week old when they figured out how to eat ontheir own. The ewe figured it out a day or two faster than the ram.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Nov 12, 2013)

mdavenport0121 said:


> They are here! She only had two. One buck, black head, and one doe, red head. The doe is nice sized. Hopefully I can get better pictures tomorrow when we have some day light. I was going to sale all the kids this season, but I may have to keep the girl.


 they are beautiful! hoping her leg straightens out!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Nov 13, 2013)

Awww... congrats on the kids!  Your doe was huge; I thought she might have had three or four in there!


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Nov 18, 2013)

Good news, both are nursing. Only had to bottle feed for three days!


----------

